
Turning the Ship - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/turning-the-ship/
======
karjaluoto
If you run a services-based design shop—and want to instead make products—the
transition is something to consider carefully. Here’s a recollection about how
I once bungled it completely, and how you can avoid those mistakes.

